# EMS Whacker Stuff



## Jon (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm looking for:

A nice portable Suction unit
a set of 6 board splints
a short board
an adult traction splint


Anyone knows of any, PM me.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 26, 2005)

eBay...


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 26, 2005)

You do have way to much time on your hands!!    I still cannot quite picture your vehicle set up like you described. Sounds really ugly though... :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Jan 26 2005, 02:20 PM
> * You do have way to much time on your hands!!    I still cannot quite picture your vehicle set up like you described. Sounds really ugly though... :lol: *


 Yeah - I do a lot of First Aid for Boy Scouts. The Traction Splint would be more for "showing off the cool toy."

jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 28, 2005)

> *You do have way to much time on your hands!! I still cannot quite picture your vehicle set up like you described. Sounds really ugly though...*



I think he was talking to me... He insulted the whacker vehicle, so I removed my post & picture...


I'm thinking about getting a QRS License. It would keep me busy.

But seriously, look on eBay! You can get all that stuff for under 100 bucks.

I just bought 2,300.00 worth of new equipment for 157.50


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Jan 28 2005, 07:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You had a picture? I want to see!  To each their own really.

I bought a Galls BLS jump kit more than two years ago and keep it in my trunk.  Since then I've had to refill it several times.  Just yesterday I was out there getting a bandage for my roomate's sprained ankle.

Another life saved


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Jan 28 2005, 07:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Quiet.... You might encourage PARESCUEEMT. WE DON'T WANT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 28, 2005)

First of all:

*WHACK*
There Jon

Secondly, I am in the process of getting QRS recognicion(sp?), and it isn't easy.

I will have a Picture up when it's done.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 30, 2005)

Drivers side w/ ferno cot & 1940 TenTron Motorcycle Police Light on the roof, mounted below the moon roof



My name is blue... And I'm a whacker


----------



## cbdemt (Jan 30, 2005)

...ok, what exactly is a whacker???


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 30, 2005)

cbd... you don't want to know. It's not always a good thing. Point proven... Jon


----------



## MMiz (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Jan 30 2005, 04:57 PM
> * Drivers side w/ ferno cot & 1940 TenTron Motorcycle Police Light on the roof, mounted below the moon roof
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that picture serious?

How do you convince your significant other / family to let you have a stretcher in the back of your car?  Would you really transport someone in the back of your car?

WOW


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 28 2005, 07:25 PM
> *First of all:
> 
> *WHACK*
> ...


*WHACK*WHACK*WHACK*WHACK*WHACK*WHACK*

There, there's one for each of you!   

One of these days, when I have a couple of hours to spare, I'll unpack my jump kit and take pictures of it and my vehicle.  I'm not the King Whacker, but I'm definately one of the royal family.  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 31, 2005)

> *Is that picture serious?
> 
> How do you convince your significant other / family to let you have a stretcher in the back of your car? Would you really transport someone in the back of your car?*



Warning Label: FOR ENTERTAINMENT USE ONLY

I don't keep it in there... I just put it in there for the pictures.

Besides, the head of the stretcher doesn't come down (it's a cot from 1978 and it's severely broken); note the lifting bar is missing. And the head of it touches the ceiling, so only resusci-anne fits for the car show. Plus, there is no way to keep it from moving around, except stuffing the rear full of crap. 

The amount of head room in the escape (from the floor of the rear to the ceiling) is less than most Car Chassis ambulances. It would be impossible to use it as an ambulance, I just put it all together for a whacker of the year photo contest. People thought it was funny as hell, so I put it together every time I get a new piece of vintage ambulance equipment...  Some day I'm just going to break down and buy an old ambulance for car shows. Our FD put all the old ones in a field nearby w/ the old trucks, so it's just a matter of pulling off the tarp and estimating the restoration cost. :huh:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 31, 2005)

> *cbd... you don't want to know. It's not always a good thing. *




Only people who don't understand a whacker think it's a bad thing.

I am called a whacker b/c I have an unusual amount of equipment. I live in #1 The middle of nowhere, we're talking zip code EIEIO; #2 An area that has only one service; #3 In an area where if we had a blizzard, I would be the only medical assistance on the mountain. 

I don't keep it in my vehicle, (I have a small iron duck trauma bag-no oxygen) the mother load sits quietly in a storage cabinet in a spare bedroom. I have used it many times... I own that red light (came off a police motorcycle from the 50's or earlier), and a small blue light-doesn't work b/c it fell off and shattered. And the only ems wear I have are PA DOH EMT shirts that I use for events when a uniform is not going to be comfortable.

Bad Whackers:
Go to everyone elses call, get in the way..
Found EMT card in cracker jack box..
Wear most portable equipment on waist.. Doesn't know how to use it..

Puts family in debt buying gear..
Illegal vehicle lights..

Runs with a QRS agency, never treats a patient, never rode in an ambulance, patient contact time less than 5 minutes on a call every three months... forgets that he/she has a job to do and it's not all about toys, gadgets, lights, and novelty t-shirts.


----------



## cbdemt (Jan 31, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOhhhh, I get it.


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Jan 31 2005, 03:06 PM
> * Bad Whackers:
> Go to everyone elses call, get in the way..
> Found EMT card in cracker jack box..
> ...


 does it make you a bad whacker if you meet most of "good whacker" and fail on the "whacker belt???"

I am a guard, and have to carry a radio and other junk, so I've got a radio pouch w/gloves, pager case (work issued pager), phone case, key clip, and flashlight.

do I pass or fail.....

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jan 31 2005, 08:16 PM
> * I am a guard, and have to carry a radio and other junk, so I've got a radio pouch w/gloves, pager case (work issued pager), phone case, key clip, and flashlight.
> *


 If you're required it's ok.  But YOU Jon, are still a whacker.


----------



## Jon (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 31 2005, 08:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 31 2005, 08:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jan 31 2005, 08:16 PM
> * I am a guard, and have to carry a radio and other junk, so I've got a radio pouch w/gloves, pager case (work issued pager), phone case, key clip, and flashlight.
> *


If you're required it's ok.  But YOU Jon, are still a whacker. [/b][/quote]
 Key clip - needed
radio holder - prefer to have, gives me a glove holder
flashlight - 9pm here is real dark
pager - required
phone - not supposed to, but use it all the time to call dispatch

I know I'm a whacker, but a good whacker or bad whacker?????

My personal jump kit is nicely equipped   B)   
It DOES NOT LIVE IN A CAR (only used for Boy Scout first aid stuff)

I have a blue light, not on a vehicle, but only 'cause it was a REALLY GOOD DEAL ( :unsure: I think I just sealed my fate)

-Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess that means that I'm a good whacker... for now
I have a trauma kit, D cyl of 02 with a 0.5-15 regulator, KED, Nomex Jump suit (worn only with my old fire co.), and hide-a-way strobes.

Belt- Hand-cuff case (5 pair of gloves), glove pouch (2-3 pair of gloves) and nextel

Does anyone disagree with the good whacker aspect?






shut-up Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 1, 2005)

SO far, we only try to let the good whackers in.  But since we're on the subject of whackers and vehicles, what do you have for lighting in your vehicle?

I have a 1991 Chevy Caprice that is a former state patrol car.  I have installed the following: Whelen Flatlighter (yellow) on visor; Corner strobes (clear) with 90W power supply; Headlight flasher; Taillight flasher, and two Whelen Dashmisers (yellow) in the rear window.

I use yellow because my department doesn't authorize us to use green lights on our vehicles, and it was MUCH easier to change the lens covers than to remove the equipment.  I only turn on my lights after I've stopped, so I don't have any problems with the state patrol.

Does this make me a good whacker or bad whacker?  No, don't tell me...I really don't want to know.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

at least you don't have a CODE3 LP6000 sitting in the backseat of your car waiting to be installed. :angry:


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 1, 2005)

Okay For me I am waiting on recieving EMS license plates.  Got them from my parents for christmas only they haven't came in yet.  Also carry a small jump kit containing bandages, tape lots of these two.  And gloves.  As for lighting I don't carry anything but my four way flashers that is what we use when we are driving through town in our private vehicles.  As To what I carry on my self is my pager, and cell phone.  Cause or cell in the rig don't always work.    Considering my self a good wacker.


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 1 2005, 12:03 AM
> * SO far, we only try to let the good whackers in.  But since we're on the subject of whackers and vehicles, what do you have for lighting in your vehicle?
> 
> I have a 1991 Chevy Caprice that is a former state patrol car.  I have installed the following: Whelen Flatlighter (yellow) on visor; Corner strobes (clear) with 90W power supply; Headlight flasher; Taillight flasher, and two Whelen Dashmisers (yellow) in the rear window.
> ...


 I have a 5-O blue dash light, clear corner strobes, and clear strobes in my tail lights(so they flash red).  I dont think that makes me a wacker... a dork maybe...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Feb 1 2005, 04:22 PM
> * I have a 5-O blue dash light, clear corner strobes, and clear strobes in my tail lights(so they flash red).  I dont think that makes me a wacker... a dork maybe... *


 what about first aid supplies???


----------



## Jon (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 1 2005, 12:08 AM
> * at least you don't have a CODE3 LP6000 sitting in the backseat of your car waiting to be installed. :angry: *


 really sad thing is that the lightbar fits your car...

jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 1 2005, 12:11 AM
> * shut-up Jon *


 did I have to repeat???


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 1 2005, 07:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 1 2005, 07:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-cbdemt_@Feb 1 2005, 04:22 PM
> * I have a 5-O blue dash light, clear corner strobes, and clear strobes in my tail lights(so they flash red). I dont think that makes me a wacker... a dork maybe... *


what about first aid supplies??? [/b][/quote]
 Who cares about that junk as long as my car looks cool!!!  

Ok, right.  I carry just the basic stuff: BP kit, CPR mask, trauma scissors, pen light, maglight, lots-o-gloves, ALS field guide, some bulky dressing, some 4x, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 2, 2005)

My name is blue, and I'm a whacker...

Actually when I was a boy scout, they told us during first aid training to "always be prepared"...

I took that to the next level, I had this massive first aid kit by the time I was 14 b/c I'd taken ARC Standard & Advanced classes by then.

So when I became an EMT at 16, I'd go online and sign up for catalogs, and buy stuff every time I got my pay check until I was about 19...

I have accounts, and know sales people on a first name basis from Galls, EMP (Wisconsin), Dixie World Wide, and Bound Tree...

I have the flu again, and I'm bored-so until my Nyquil kicks in and I passout; I'll share the contents of my kit(s).

I developed a whole system for my kits so I don't take all of them to a call.

I have seven kits, eight if you could the burn box in storage.. :blink: 

Kit 1: Resuscitator Kit Spare Oxygen Bottle, Spare Masks, Regulator w/ 3 "nipples", Adult-Child-Infant BVM's, Oral Airway Kit (no pun intended)

Kit 2: Splint Kit (18x4) board slints, full air splint set, 3 & 4 inch elastic bandages, butt load of cravats, 2 & 3" bandaging tape, cold packs

Kit 3: Trauma(A) I carry 15 collars assorted sizes (four are adult adjustable, two are pedi adjustable-I just bought the pedi adjustable ones from Galls), ACS, 4x4's, 3x3's, eye pads, 5x9's, 8x10's, 1-2-3-4-4.5 & 6" Kling & Kerlix; Adult BVM; Oral airway kit, 24-26-28FR Nasal Airways(most common used); Irrigation fluids, scissors, amputation preservation kit, glucose, forceps-all the usual small stuff, Adult BP Cuffs Child BP Cuff; Sprague Steth and more crap..

Kit 4: Medical Emerg Kit: O2 Cylinger/Reg, 2 ea. Adult, Pedi, Infant NRB's; Adult & Pedi Nas/Cans; Oral Airway Kit, Full Nasal Airway Kit, Adult-Pedi-Infant BVM's, Glucose, OD Kit, Lg. Adult & Reg Adult BP Cuffs, Child BP Cuff; Sprague Steth, Penlights, tape, a few 4x4's, roll of Kling, PPE Kit, Ambu Res-Cue Pump

Kit 5: Peds Kit: Child, Infant, NeoNate BVM's, assorted resuscitator masks; Assorted O2 Masks, Glucose, OB Kit, Child Collars, Child, Infant & NewBorn BP Cuffs, Sprague Peds Steth, assorted first aid supplies, Oral airways, scissors, foil bunting, Pedi Wheel, penlight, Pedi Electrodes for medic if they are lacking them (I got them for free so its just something I carry "to be prepared")

Kit 6: Trauma(B)Assorted First Aid Supplies, Adjustable Collar, penlight, trauma dressings, 4x4's, Adult BVM w/ Airway Kit, several tubes of glucose, BP Cuff w/ cheap nurse scope, assorted bandaging supplies, triage tags, Ambu Res-Cue Pump ; I carry it in my vehicle.

Kit 7: Just a Breath Saver Bag w/ Two full D Cylinders that I keep in the closet in case I use my two in the bags and can't get them filled right away. Has two BVM's, assorted BVM masks, a regulator, a crap load of masks... Could be used for a Mass Casualty if needed.

Kit 8: Large Wooden Case w/ spare burn sheets, dressings, 4.5" Kerlix, and 8 bottles of NaCl-and a large bag w/ packages of Sterile Gloves... Can be used as a burn kit I suppose.

Plus we have two sets of those Morris splints (2x 54", 32" & 15"; and a closet full of cases of assorted bandage rolls, 4x4's, 10x30's, 1000ml NaCl & burn dressings, Have a backboard that I made from 3/4" plywood, straps-eBay, and just lots of spare first aid supplies. Did have four Traction Splints, but like the other stuff I gave it away to local FD's. 

I keep a small box of purple nitrile gloves in every kit, and every vehicle. Medical Emerg kit has two "high Risk kits" w/ goggles.


I'm a whacker...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2005)

And I bow down to you, King Whacker!   

My kit is designed for two full blown trauma cases, but I don't carry O2.  I have 4 C-Collars (two adjustable, two No-Neck), two Pedi Adjustable C-Collars, 4 Sam splints, 10 4x4's, 20 2x2's, 4 Trauma Dressings, 8 rolls of Cling Wrap, 6 rolls 1" tape, 4 rolls 2" tape, Oral Glucose x3, Activated Charcoal x2, two 750ml bottles NS for eye rinse, 1 disoposable biohazard suit, Adult and Pedi Ambu's, 2 pocket masks, 12 chem lights (various colors), 2 bulb syringes, sharps container, 6 occlusive dressings, full set OPA and full set NPA, 6 cold packs, 6 hot packs, Trauma Shears x2, Hemostats x4, 2000 ERG, Field Protocols, 12 tounge depressors, 4 pen lights, 12 pens, 2 china markers, cell phone, trauma blanket,  2 IV prep kits, BP cuff and stethoscope, Triage tags, Trauma bands, Blood glucose meter and associated equipment, and a bunch of stuff that I am probabaly forgetting.

My name is ffemt8978, and I'm a whacker.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

Well if having lights makes you a whacker then so be it!! I have stobes in the front and rear corner lights, headlights, hideaway dash light, multi pattern headlight flashers and traffic backers... Whack Whack Whack!!! I dont carry anymore gear than my latex and extrication gloves, cpr mask, and trauma shears. Whack Whack!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2005)

I moved this to the EMS Lounge because we've gotten so far off track with it that it no longer belonged in the Wanted section.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 4, 2005)

2 kits for me - And since we're itemizing,

1) O2 - D cyl, demand valve, O2 powered aspirator, 1 set NPA, 1 set OPA, 1 NRB, and 1 N/C all in a LSP hard case

2) Medical/Trauma Emergency - Gall's Mega Medic Bag
      Front- 1 set OPA; 1 set NPA; 2 bandage scissors; Ring Cutter; 1 trauma shears; 2 Re-usable Pen-Lights; and Spare KY
      Left Side - 2 sets of Restraints; Gloves; Goggles; Band-aids; Temp-a-dots; and 5 sterile Toung Depressors
      Right Side - SAM splint; and ADC Sysetm 5 B/P Cuff set
      Main Compartment - Ammonia Inhalant (7); 15g Insta-Glucose; 6", 4", 3", 3" burn Rolled; 2000 cc's NSS Irrigation; 15g Agtivated Charcoal; 2 rolls 1", 1 roll 3", 1 roll 2" tape; 2 Hot Packs; 163 (ish) 2x2s; Pedi-Wheel; 13 4x4s; 3 eye pads; 5 ABD Dressings, Pulse-Ox w/ 1 Adult re-usable probe, 1 Adult Disposable Probe, 1 Dosposable Infant Probe; 1 Adult BVM, 1 Pediatric BVM; 1 Burn Sheet; 3 Trauma Dressings; 1 Disposable C.I.D.; 1@ Small & Med. NecLoc Collars; 1 Cravat; and single pack Sani-Wipes.

In storage I have 1 K.E.D., 2 Long Boards, and 1 set of re-usable C.I.D.s Did I miss anything...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a little blue Whelen Scout velcroed to my dash, that I can put on the roof if I want (usually only in the summer - open up sun roof, put light up.  

I carry a fully stocked BLS bag and an O2/airway bag.  I have to, because I'm a captain (hence the name)      So I don't think that makes me a whacker.


----------



## medic03 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I might have a pair of gloves in my truck somewhere. other than that, I got nothing. If I pass a bad accident, I'll try to find my gloves and help, but other than that, I'll do the best i  can with what's on scene until a rig or first responder comes. in my garage I got a full ALS kit with RSI meds, airway kit and trauma crap, but that stays in my garage.  I use that when I'm moonlighting as a medic at some of the local Fire depts and I don't want to use their crap, but I don't carry it with me in my truck.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2005)

All I used to carry with me (off duty) was about six sets of gloves (no cross contaminating here), a flashlight and my radio.  Basically that's all I need to get things going until assistance arrived.

I did learn to throw an extra shirt in the trunk after getting my brand new, bright white, pressed perfect, (did I mention new) Tommy H button down dress shirt covered in blood at a bad accident scene on the way to church one Sunday.  I was holding C-Spine from behind (the guy refused to sit on the ground) and his elbow was all gashed up.  The FF who was doing assessment got to that arm and then saw my shirt and pointed it out to me.  I was saying every cuss word in the book that day.

Oh well, isht happens.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, and I thought I was bad.    Couple of the guys on the department call me "Ricky Rescue" because of these few items:

Jump kit in my truck - its all of 6 by 6 by 10 inches and contains gloves, a BVM, steth and BP cuff and some trauma dressings (though I have to admit I've got a Galls MegaMedic in my garage that I used to keep in the truck).
Mintor (radio pager) charger mounted to my center console
Handheld spotlight hanging from center console (no street lights around here)
decals on my rear window - California State FFs Assocition and NAEMT decals on one side, kneeling FF decal on the other side, and until a week or so afo, a big maltese cross with the department name in the middle. Oh, and I briefly had a "Keep Back 300 Feet" on the bumper step. 
bed that looks like a gear locker exploded - I do keep my turnouts in my truck, because its faster to grab them and run in rather than run in all the way back to my locker, then back to an engine. Also keep a set of brush gear for wilderness rescue calls, my "strike team" bag with spare clothes for wildland fire deployments and a rainsuit.
No lights. Not allowed in CA. I could get away with amber flashers/strobes for warning purposes (like Scott said when parked) but don't need them around here really.


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

My name is Huey, I mean Jon, and I'm a whacker.

I have 3 bags...One is the Galls Maxi-medic bag, and that lives in the garage, next to two long boards, CIDs, etc that I'm "holding" (with no real intention of return) for PARESCUEEMT. The Big bag is stocked for trauma, cold packs, OPA /  NPA, SAM splint x2, gauze and more gauze. BVM. glucose, charcoal, etc. Adult, obese, peds B/P cuffs, cheap scope. Also carry APAP, Asprin, Immodium and Ibeprofen (FOR ME when I do Boy Scout First aid)

my little bag is a Galls roll-out bag. Glucose, charcol, trauma dressing, OPA, NPA, ACS, 4x4's and kling for small stuff, one-way mask for CPR, small bottle of advil (for ME) Adult B/P cuff and spare littman scope. - this bag lives in the car, also the one I use when I do big parades in the city - very well stocked 5-minute kit to use before help arrives.

Also have O2 in hard case in garage.

Blue light - whelen Responder 2, lives on shelf below the Maxi-medic bag.

Jon

Jon


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 2 2005, 06:42 PM
> * My name is blue, and I'm a whacker...
> 
> Actually when I was a boy scout, they told us during first aid training to "always be prepared"...
> ...


 PARESCUEEMT has just been dumped. Blue is my new hero and idol......even without looking at his car.....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't know if I can live with that...

 :huh:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 5 2005, 10:12 PM
> * I don't know if I can live with that...
> 
> :huh: *


 you can have him blue... It makes my life easier.  <sigh>


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 5, 2005)

I got bored today, nobody was home... So I loaded up 60-W-1 (60-Whacker-1), and took some pictures. 

Whacker Vehicle w/ Two-Man Cot


Whacker Vehicle w/ One-Man Cot


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

It looks as tho that could pass for a decent QRS.

By the way, you can go here for the information for the QRS application in PA.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 5, 2005)

I have the form downloaded... Keep it in my file of 600+ ambulance pictures I "Borrowed" from the internet.

Some time I'll do an inventory of my supplies, and then decide. But I don't really think it's necessary for me to have one w/ three ambulances w/ in 5 miles of each other. 

Surrounding areas of my photo have been whited out to hide my tax & business licenses hanging on the wall.

h34r: 

My gear, Minus Kit 6 (In my SUV), and 8 (Handle broke off and the box smashed when I got it off the shelf-it wasn't supposed to be a medical kit-I kept my ventriloquist dummy in it before-Ralph is in a air-tite plastic bag somewhere in storage-He's worth about as much as half of the equipment.)


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 5 2005, 10:46 PM
> * I have the form downloaded... Keep it in my file of 600+ ambulance pictures I "Borrowed" from the internet.
> 
> Some time I'll do an inventory of my supplies, and then decide. But I don't really think it's necessary for me to have one w/ three ambulances w/ in 5 miles of each other.
> ...


 2 things

1 - I don't need a dummy - already have PARESCUEEMT

2 - if PARESCUEEMT and myself have almost everything for PA QRS cert. you have to have it all - worried youi don't have the 25 4x4s????

and the reason to get the cert is reat simple - "BECAUSE I CAN"


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

Reasons to do an inventory...

1. In case there is a fire... I do an inventory on the house every five years, why not my supplies?

2. In case it is stolen

3. In case I use it all

4. In case I use it for my dept, at an incident with them (they will replace what I use)

I believe the PA Ambulance code has always had Gauze Square listed as 2x2's and 3x3's. They just began to list them as 4x4's. 

Have you ever seen Canada's requirements? They list everything as a "supply of etc-up to the owner as to the amount of each product"

I bet there are ambulances in Canada right now w/ 1 gauze square, 1 cravat, 1 bandage roll-6" that can be sized to 4", 3" or 2". Just because they had the choice.

Personally, 25 isn't enough... You should carry at least 200... But if you have the room, why not 2000?     I should buy another bag just for gauze squares!   

<whacker shock sets in>


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 6 2005, 01:28 PM
> * <whacker shock sets in> *


  :unsure:  :unsure:    :unsure:  :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 6 2005, 01:28 PM
> * Personally, 25 isn't enough... You should carry at least 200... But if you have the room, why not 2000?     I should buy another bag just for gauze squares!
> 
> *


 I was kidding...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 6, 2005)

CLEAR!!!whacker shock


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

Treatment for whacker shock...


25 LPM Oxygen w/ a Nasal Cannula

Rotating Tourniquets at 30mm/hg Left arm, 60mm/hg Right arm

30mm/hg right leg, 60mm/hg left leg

Cold Pack on the left foot, hot pack on the right foot

and a gauze square soaked in spirits of ammonia taped to the chin

while strapped to a board, nude, in the shock position...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 6, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

you forgot -  strapped upside down to the roof of the bus


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

That too


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm almost done with the inventory. I added a ninth kit.

Bandaging.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, whacker - you take yourself too seriously.  Lighten up!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, my percocet makes me very irritable, I don't know why. I should have just stayed in bed I'm an idiot! 



Save the Whackers!

Eat The Dolphins!


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 8 2005, 08:10 PM
> * my percocet makes me very irritable *


 Can I have some?  The broken bones in my back are rattling around again...


----------



## MMiz (Feb 8, 2005)

Lets try to keep the personal zings out of this thread.

Today, after attempting to locate my wallet for an hour, I decided I needed to call in reinforcements.  I went to my car, opened my whacker jump kit, and pulled out the mini mag light.  I turned that baby on, looked under my bed, and found my wallet in less than a minute.

Sometimes it pays to be a whacker.  <_<

Edit: Thread opened again


----------



## Margaritaville (Feb 9, 2005)

We call those people squirrels! They drive me nuts, and love to keep the rest of us from doing our job correctly. Thats ok, when they get in the way -I have them locked up!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 9, 2005)

> *We call those people squirrels! They drive me nuts, and love to keep the rest of us from doing our job correctly. Thats ok, when they get in the way -I have them locked up!!! *



I call people who show up to other peoples calls Squirrels.

OMGosh, they tick me off. You have an ambulance service that never responds, you have never even met their personnel. One day, we have a call for a shooting. Get to the LZ and there are half a dozen people in TOG standing there looking in the ambulance windows. I asked "Who the He** are you?"; "We're from Station XX" Who? What? You can get six EMT's to come to our call, but can't crew out your own ambulance for two straight years? Go... Away.

Call them either Squirrels, or Trolls.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 9, 2005)

> *Can I have some? The broken bones in my back are rattling around again... *



The four herniated discs, and inguinal hernia are telling me that if I share, they'll make me fall on the floor and cry like a baby. I'll trade for a new spine!


----------

